# Poker in Maadi ?



## BoutrosLeCaire (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi there,
Does anyone play Texas hold'em poker here in Maadi, Cairo?
I'd like to join a group of players.
Thanks,
Pierre


----------



## hany0211 (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you find and player yet ?


----------

